# ¡Feliz Primavera!!!



## Eugin

*Para todos los del hemisferio sur....*​ 
* ¡MUY FELIZ PRIMAVERA PARA TODOS!!!!!!!!!  IUPIIII!!!! *​ 
*¡¡YA LLEGO LA PRIMAVERA!!!  *​ 
*¡QUE VIVA EL AMOR!!!* *  * ​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Pues venga... ¡feliz primavera!*
*(aunque estoy en pleno otoño, a unos pasitos del invierno   )*


----------



## TrentinaNE

I'm jealous!  Here in the north we are welcoming autumn -- which can be a lovely time of year (and indeed the weather is great in Boston right now), but leads inexorably to (dum, dum, *DUM*!!) winter.  

Enjoy springtime! Ecco la Primavera.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Eugin

Thank you for those paintings, Elisabetta!!!  It reminds me of last year when I visited Florence and could see those "in the flesh"!!! (sigh.... )

Here in Argentina today is quite an important day, because we celebrate the "Student´s Day" as well, so it´s a holiday at schools and the youth goes out to the parks around the city and enjoy themselves with their friends.... It´s a really happy day ...

Here some more info (in Spanish) for those who want to know a little bit more...

Enjoy the cooler days then, amica!!!


----------



## claudine2006

Eso no es justo...aquí mañana empieza el otoño. Pero, bueno...¡feliz primavera a todos los que puedan disfrutar de ella! 
Os deseo que la primavera sea un modo de vivir y no sólo una estación del año....


----------



## Fernando

"Gracias", Eugin, por recordarnos que abandonamos aquí el verano.


----------



## América

*FELIZ PRIMAVERA A TODOS A LOS QUE NOS TOCA DISFRUTARLA, Y A LOS QUE NO, PUES DISFRUTEN LA ESTACIÓN EN LA QUE ESTÁN (OTOÑO) PORQUE CADA UNA DE LAS ESTACIONES DEL AÑO TIENE ALGO MARAVILLOSO QUE OFRECERNOS.*


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Feliz Primavera!
Escuchemos a Vivaldi
¡Gocemos!​ 
Al fin los días largos
y el sol alto sobre el horizonte;
los brotes en los árboles
que pronto tendrán con qué
danzar al viento
su verde can-can.​ 
Las golondrinas ya regresan
de Capistrano
a Buenos Aires.​ 
Vienen del Norte
como el Tata Inti
que regresa
a dar luz a sus hijos
y a hacer vibrar
la Madre Tierra.​ 
Ya se escucha el zumbar
de los enjambres
que lo festejan,
prometiendo al final
para cerrar
dulce cosecha.​ 
¿qué me pone a rimar
lo que parece
más prosa renga?
¡Es el día feliz
que festejamos 
en estas tierras!​


----------



## Honeypum

*¡¡Feliz Primavera a todos los de allí!!*


*¡¡Y Feliz Otoño a todos los de aquí!!*

*Sea "Primavera", sea "Otoño", ¡lo importante es estar feliz!*

*¡Besos, abrazos y muchas felicidades a todos!*​


----------



## natasha2000

¡Yo me voy a Argentina, ahora mismo!  

¡No soporto invierno! 


¡Feliz primavera! 
(aunque ya sé que me está esperando dentro de unos meses )


----------



## Heba

Happy Spring to all the friends in the southern hemisphere


----------

